

People building companies, not "startups"? - vorbby

Hey guys,<p>Are there any recent examples in the consumer tech space that have, or are, building themselves up with the goal of being a profitable company and remaining majority owned by the founders?<p>I'd really like to start a company and pay my bills with it and eventually make good money, not get rich quick.
======
damoncali
Check out <http://billflagg.blogspot.com>

It can be done, you just have to ignore a lot of the buzz since it wont apply
to you.

------
JoshTriplett
You probably want to look for the term "bootstrapping". That should lead you
to quite a bit of information that might help you.

